# suspended track



## jbfarin (May 10, 2010)

Newbie here. I want to hand a very simple oval track from garage ceiling ( drywall). I am having a tough time finding any type of brackets to use to attact the layout to the ceiling. Any ideas? Any advice?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Interail Overhead Train Suspension


http://www.wholesaletrains.com/OProducts2.asp?Scale=G&Item=INTERAIL


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't waste yer money! Just buy shelf brackets, at Wally Weird about 3.00 each, get yerself some particle board cut into 6-8 inch wide and 4-6ft lengths, and walla put up brackets secure particle board to brackets,make sure the brackets are the bigger ones that almost go the whole width of yer particle board, paint the particle board yer favorite color, dark green is a good color. install track at the height you desire, DON'T do like I did and make it higher than you can reach, or have to get on a ladder to put yer trains up, unless of course the other half of yer family the better looking half,the CEO, makes you do so!! Real pain for people with bad knees and legs, to get yer trains up there, and down again!! Regal


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's my wooden overhead structure: *Suspended Layout*


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I like this suspended wood trestle system, it it brings to mind old time narrow gauge with wood construction. Quite similar to Stan's in many respects.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Suspended-Wood-...2a06e82b7b

The seller has a low feedback rating of 97.8% but that came from a negative on a dart board, comments on the suspension kits were positive. At one time I had considered this system but decided against an indoor layout.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a table saw (or a friend with one), they aren't that hard to build. Kimmee had me start on her indoor loop today. Once everything is cut to length, you can assemble two brackets in about 15 minutes. I left these ones raw oak for now.


----------

